# buying new radius rod bushing



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

looking at the radius rod bushing on kollar racing. only problem is which ones do i want??

i dont mind getting the adjutable ones, but looking at the install instructions, i dont know whick setup i want for the car. not really into circle track racing, and it is really just a daily driver for the most part, but i would like to upgarde the suspension. 

ive already done the strut mounts and bearings, the front sway bar mounts, and endlinks. i really want to do the front before i do the rear, but since im doing the radius bushings, i figure i should do the rear also and get a 4 whell alignment

......thoughts


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The front is a piece of cake. The rear is a PITA. I'd do the front and call it good as that is the weak point. Most people, myself included, adjust the front RR to increase camber. It gives a better feel for the road and the car snaps back to center better. The only thing you can adjust on the rear wheels is the toe but it would be good to know the camber. Too much camber can usually be corrected with inner and outer control arm bushing on the rear arms.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

so i saw someone on one of the other boards installed theirs in "sport setting". i looked on the instructions thats listed withe lovells and for the samething, it give -1/4* caster. does this sound about right??

http://www.whiteline.com.au/docs/install_guides/Z5064.pdf heres the link for lovells, which im sure everyone is familar with

GTO Radius Rod Bushings - #1 Suspension Upgrade♦ - LS1GTO.com Forums
heres the link to the ls1 forums where the guy talked about the "sport setting"

im fine doing whatever is better, but will also not kill my tires. those suckers arnt cheap


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

It will not kill the tires. The radius rod bushings will actually save them. Increasing caster will not damage them.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

Is there a setup that you all haven usd that you would consider better than the others??? From the ones that are on the install instructions


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's been so long I don't exactly remember with my Super Pro bushings but they all kind of work the same. You just stack one of the washers to increase. Whatever the next step up from stock camber is good


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

so after reading around, im going to add .25* caster, and remove the washer on the drivers side, so that i wont drift to the right and finish with an alignment


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's the usual setting. The differing caster is to help with road crowning.


----------

